

Turn your Google Spreadsheet into a custom REST API - swannvichot
https://apispark.com/docs/tutorials/google-spreadsheet

======
eddyparkinson
It looks good, looks like you have put a lot of work into it. Why would I use
this rather than the "Google Spreadsheet API"?

The message of why I would use it is not clear, maybe a tag line plus example
usage. Maybe a simple example image with a picture of a spreadsheet and
example app.

